# The mrs



## Bigpimpinpete (Jul 30, 2012)

How do people with families find time to detail? I have a 6 month old and another on the way and I just can't spent the time I want to on my car.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't.

I haven't detailed my car properly for well over a year (Regardless of which car i own at the time).

My wife doesn't drive so we have to do all the stuff other families do in two cars in one at the weekends.

Occasionally, i get to wash it. After all the household chores are done (the house is appreciating - slowly. The car isn't).

I'd love to be able to do it but my 3 month old and my wife and my home quite rightly come first.

I've picked up my guitar twice since little'un was born too.

Don't beat yourself up, it's right and proper.


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

Same here. I treat it like a hobby but instead of playing golf I'll spend a few more hours doing the car as the mrs appreciates a clean car too! Dont do it anywhere near a often as id like though. Missing the golf though!


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

My son is 2.5 now and the missus works weekends so i'm looking after him all the time. I only get to spend however long he is sleeping on the car per weekend.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Hence why 1) I usually get up to start at 5am, and 2) it can take a couple days to do the whole thing

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

My car is my baby


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

It's good that you can't find the time , The 2 little ones are far more important than cleaning a car , 

But your time will come , Keep on doing what your doing


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

get a single free mate like to do it!! :lol: :wall:

I'm the other way... I've got faaaar too much time... need to find a good woman agin me thinks... 

:thumb:


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

I've got a 2 yr old and a 6 month old and a nagging wife haha. I do see her point though, if I've worked solid for a good few weeks and then get a weekend off I can see why she goes mad if I disappear to do the car. Hence why I just tend to spend a sat morning washing it etc. as for a proper detail I have to book it in with wife weeks in advance haha maybe pack her off to the shops for the day.


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

Or just get the wife and kids to help you..... (could be an interesting mix for some fire works!!)


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hardly ever get to do my cars, 3 series has been 4 weeks and I can't recall when I did the mini. When I do get round to it they will look awesome. For about a day.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> get a single free mate like to do it!! :lol: :wall:
> 
> I'm the other way... I've got faaaar too much time... need to find a good woman agin me thinks...
> 
> :thumb:


Mate, you could always detail my cars , pizza an beer in it for you .


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Danno1975 said:


> Mate, you could always detail my cars , pizza an beer in it for you .


cheers, but a bit of a trek eh!?!?!?

:lol:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Bloody hell some of you are under the thumb! Haha


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

just do it and pick up the pieces afterwards :thumb:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

TTS-Dave said:


> Or just get the wife and kids to help you..... (could be an interesting mix for some fire works!!)


Thats how it used to be, kids helped and earned there keep.
Thanks to my Dad, I have always washed my car and kept it clean (only to a higher standard since coming here, but you only know what you know) Along with keeping the bathroom clean and baking :thumb:


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

I work full time and work hard, so my wife does gladly give me time to do the car, as its the family car (you should see her car...:lol but my son gets involved (5years old) which is a great excuse lol


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I tend to do mine at work I work 1 in 3 and only 9 till 12 so I stay back and do it once in a while , but last time I did mine was the day before the kds open day properly . But when I do it I treat it as a day off like a chill out session

I have a very nearly 4 year old boy and a 7 month old girl I love a clean car but I love fun times with them more , the car doesn't appreciatte the time I spend with it


----------



## crazysnakeman (Oct 12, 2011)

I try to include the kids, only on "their cars though, my 2 year old did "clean" the car door with a stone though  hopefully my poilishing course will pay off there!

As others have said, the kids and wife are more important.

A car can be corrected after all...:lol:


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

jayz_son said:


> Bloody hell some of you are under the thumb! Haha


I understand you are probably having a laugh, but having a child and a home to look after is hardly being under the thumb, family comes waaaay before everything else :thumbup: to all the family dad's


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

i don't have any kids... or a wife... So i do as i please


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> cheers, but a bit of a trek eh!?!?!?
> 
> :lol:


Lol, just a bit mate 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

i just tell the wife im going on my xbox she soon kicks me out to my garage :detailer: :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## Bigpimpinpete (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah like most guys on here I put my family first nothing is better than time with them but I guess I was hoping for a few tips for like 20 mins here half hour there just while her soaps are on lol so I could gradually get the car fully corrected without the 2 days straight work?


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

littlemisstracy said:


> my car is my baby


+1


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

onnyuk said:


> I understand you are probably having a laugh, but having a child and a home to look after is hardly being under the thumb, family comes waaaay before everything else :thumbup: to all the family dad's


I think you can have a balance though it does seem that 95% of posts here seem to have had their life taken over with the family side which is fine if you dont mind, but personally I think its still important that you get to spend some "me" time.

I know for a fact when Sarah and I eventually have a family (probably in 2 years time) I will not be giving up spending time on my cars and bikes....just because you have a kid or kids you dont have to give up everything.

Just my 2p's worth


----------



## Bigpimpinpete (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah but I would rather spend time with my family than anything else but I also want a clean car lol but certainly agree in relationships people need thier own space


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

nick_mcuk said:


> I think you can have a balance though it does seem that 95% of posts here seem to have had their life taken over with the family side which is fine if you dont mind, but personally I think its still important that you get to spend some "me" time.
> 
> I know for a fact when Sarah and I eventually have a family (probably in 2 years time) I will not be giving up spending time on my cars and bikes....just because you have a kid or kids you dont have to give up everything.
> 
> Just my 2p's worth


completely agree with you mate about the me time, we both still make time for "me" time and "us" time, but it has to come after everything else, I felt the same but once you have a child, the things you want to do, are a lot different to want you thought you would want to do.

And it's not that a family takes up your life mate, you give your life to your family.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

I used my 3.5 year old to put some swirls in the side of our car at the weekend. My boy makes me smile wider than a shiny car ever will.

Family First.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Had very little time of late myself. The car is being treated as a tip runner, B&Q parts delivery motor.

When the new house is ready for rent i have already told the mrs im spending the week on the car.

Then a seaside trip with the kids


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

Ive got three girls ages between 9 and 5, tbh at first i just couldnt find the time, if anything it would be a quick wash and perhaps some polish. Having found this site and all the good products out there 'washing the cars' as the missus calls it takes most of the weekend. lol. 
The only tip i can give is that either get up early to do it so by the time the kids are up you are kinda finished or sometimes i might clean my car on a friday night after coming in from work and then its in the garage ready for polishing early saturday morning. 
Got to say its hard when you have kids, guilt kicks in especially when you have been at work all week and hardly had time to spend with them. Having said that , if you have been at work all week its important to have some time to yourself, if i'm washing the car the girls are usually out on the bikes on the driveway and up and down the road so they are still spending time with me, sort of!! lol

oh yeah then you have the usual chores, DIY around the house and kids activities at the weekend. goodluck


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

onnyuk said:


> I understand you are probably having a laugh, but having a child and a home to look after is hardly being under the thumb, family comes waaaay before everything else :thumbup: to all the family dad's


Of course i am  lol


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

My 'me' time is spent on Gardening usually.

iMac on Shuffle playlist, Bluetooth headphones, out to cut the lawn and clean the windows.

The trouble with 1/2 an hour here an there is that to do it properly, that is a basic wash. At least.

If I am going to do it, i want it immaculate.


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

I had a chat with my Mrs about it, she knew I was into detailing when we got together and we have had the "don't try and change me chat" from her....so I turned it around on her. Plus, now I bought her a Fiat 500 she is much more willing to let me detail..aslong as hers gets done!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

onnyuk said:


> completely agree with you mate about the me time, we both still make time for "me" time and "us" time, but it has to come after everything else, I felt the same but once you have a child, the things you want to do, are a lot different to want you thought you would want to do.
> 
> And it's not that a family takes up your life mate, you give your life to your family.


I guess its also the fact that I have little or no interest in kids....I am going to have to pretend to feign interest I suppose.

Selfish maybe but at the end of the day you have to do what makes you happy....some its kids, others its gardening etc!


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

It is hard especially as my boys are young..it worse that we live in a mid terrace with no drive so i have to do any cleaning in the road...not a place for a 3.5year old to be helping me as i would need eyes in the back and sides of my head to keep an eye on him.
But Family does come first unless the dirt on the car is getting onto the kids ;-)


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

nick_mcuk said:


> I guess its also the fact that I have little or no interest in kids....I am going to have to pretend to feign interest I suppose.
> 
> Selfish maybe but at the end of the day you have to do what makes you happy....some its kids, others its gardening etc!


Are you serious?, you say you will probably start a family but you have little or no interest in kids, simple solution to that is to not have kids, there's nothing at all wrong with it, plenty people choose to not have children and live full happy contented lives just the same.

Why do you seem to think you will have kids when you clearly are against the idea?

Selfishness is one thing, but that would be unfair to any child and mother, to father a child and pretend to be interested...don't you agree?


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

onnyuk said:


> Are you serious?, you say you will probably start a family but you have little or interest in kids, simple solution to that is to not have kids, there's nothing at all wrong with it, plenty people choose to not have children and live full happy contented lives just the same.
> 
> Why do you seem to think you will have kids when you clearly are against the idea?
> 
> Selfishness is one thing, but that would be unfair to any child and mother, to father a child and pretend to be interested...don't you agree?


I'm with you. I have no kids, don't want kids. 
However if I had one (and there would only ever be one) it would always be loved and wanted.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Before this turns into an argument let me get this straight.

I am not fussed by having kids or not, but the Mrs wants to, so I would have one but not allow it to change my "me" time....and I have told Sarah this.

I never said I wouldn't love it or spend time with it just pointed out that would feign interest in the the whole run up to birth thing as I really dont get all this clucking about over it.

I just didn't put my point across clearly (problem with doing too may things at once!)


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

Fair play mate, I tried to reply in such a way that came across in the most understanding way, you are obviously more keen than your initial comment indicated, my reply to you now would be, goodluck trying to live your life the same way you do just now, you WILL find your priorities change if/when the little bundle is here, I promise you that much.


----------



## Richard (Feb 1, 2006)

well I have a 2.5 year old and a 1 year old, and the cars dont get washed as often as i'd normally like, partucularly considering the massive miles I do in mine every week. 

I used to have a friday off with my first and my cars would have a wash when he was having his nap, this doesnt happen any more and the last thing I can be bothered with on a friday night after a 300 mile day is to go back out to clean the car TBH. 

Oh and the 'my time' is my lotus, which although being in great nick and it had a nice polish up this year - I would rather be driving the thing, so it gets washed couple of times a year or when it needs it. had a great 3 day trip over to belguim earlier in the year

Life is for living, the eldest now helps 'wash' the car.....when I am doing it, but it is now fun with him, faffing with the water. I am sure it gets better (and worse with football/swimming/horseriding/etc lessons)

I would rather spend my saturday morning for example at swimming class with them both. When the wife takes them out both on a church trip occaisionally I may get round to that along with the other 'chores'. I dont get it in the neck when I do go and clean a car, but eyebrows are raised as there are other 'more important' (in here eyes) things to do in the house.........


----------



## Richard (Feb 1, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> Before this turns into an argument let me get this straight.
> 
> I am not fussed by having kids or not, but the Mrs wants to, so I would have one but not allow it to change my "me" time....and I have told Sarah this.
> 
> ...


Well I had a mate a bit like that, the reality was his mrs was struggling to conceive.

They then fell preggars with twins, who were born 4 months early...queue massive health problems with the little fellas. I have never seen someone's priorities change so much, he still does his 'him time' cycling and his nice cars, but the kids become what drives you, in lots of different ways.

But beleive me dont just have kids cos your OH wants them and you dont as resentment is a bitter pill, a woman changes more than a man, we dont have the nesting instinct, look at the natural world...your relationship needs to be incredibly strong anyway and kids push this beyond the limit.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> Before this turns into an argument let me get this straight.
> 
> I am not fussed by having kids or not, but the Mrs wants to, so I would have one but not allow it to change my "me" time....and I have told Sarah this.
> 
> ...


I'll just say this Nick. I used to think like that too.

The first time your child recognises you and smiles, detailing will be distant second.

If it isn't, well, I'll give you a quid.

:lol:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I couldn't do it. BF and me don't want and I was single for a long time as a lot of people do (eventually) want kiddies. But we both agree if it came along we would do it right.
My brother never wanted kids, but his exwife did. They had and he had to give up a lot which he did but now she's trying to stop him seeing his son, he's fighting tooth and nail to get him when he can.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> I'll just say this Nick. I used to think like that too.
> 
> The first time your child recognises you and smiles, detailing will be distant second.
> 
> ...


I wasnt on about specifically detailing...I do have other hobbies


----------



## Juzza (May 9, 2011)

I have three daughters between the age of 5 and 10 and with me working away during the week I rarely find time to clean the car on weekend. Think i have done the family car twice since May and have perhaps done 100 mile on my motorbike so far this year. I think finding 'me' time is important for both partners in a relationship but I guess its trying to find that balance.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Thats the great thing about these long term paint sealents on the market these days, you can spend a day/weekend every few months giving the car the works, then in the inbetween time you just have to spend an hour or so giving it a hoover out, snowfoam, wash, QD wipe down, dress tyres, job done, mine takes about an hour or so to do, every week or fortnight and thats it, doesnt interfere with my family time or time with my wife, and besides when we first met her car was a mess, rubbish in teh foot wells, baked on brake dust etc etc but now as she has me to do it all, she moans when there is a bit of dust or dirt on either car!!!

Seriously though, just put the car into the routine of jobs that need to be done, cutting grass, doing the dishes, dishwasher, washing, hoovering etc we usually spend one day a week where we both do our jobs, kids will either come out and mess about out the front with me or my little one 7 year old girl will help Mum with doing the washing or something, make it a bit of fun for them, then the other day we have together with the kids we will pop out for the afternoon, or take them out to our local pier, or some fish and chips whatever really.

Kids dont have to get in the way of life, they just mould into your way of life as long as you make some time for them, whether that reading a book with them, taking them out for a few hours, picking them up from school, watching a film with them whatever your choice, they are adaptable and life doesnt end because of kids!

I was one of those that was 'I will never have have kids, no interest etc etc' and in a way I still am like that, did I or do I ever have a craving for kids, no, never have done, never will do, but when they come along that doesnt mean you love them any less as you dont, you just enjoy your time with them, I wouldnt swap them for the world, and you just end up being less selfish than you were before. I have a couple of single male friends, and it amazes me how selfish they can be at times, as they dont have to please anyone except themselves! Where as people like me, have to treat all of us in teh family as equals, do things I dont want to do, and vice versa, and that includes doing the car to make it look nice as and when I can, its no problem.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

if i dont get a chance at the weekend then its come home from work, feed little one bath, bottle then bed then dinner then on the car until i cant do any more sometimes have to spread it over the week but it gets done every week weather permitting.

I couldnt cope with having the car dirty for too long in all honesty it would drive me bonkers


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Got a 1 yr old and a 4 yr old.
When the first one was a baby it was easy coz she slept alot.
As soon as she was a toddler those 4 hr detailing sessions went out the window. Wanted to spend all her waking hours with her on the weekend as I'd only see her before work in the morning and bath and bedtime during the week.

Now settled into a nice detailing routine.
With the kids we now have 3 cars (coz my 350z ain't going as long as I can afford it!) so it isn't easy keeping ontop of all 3.

Firstly I've swapped to sealants. 
Once a year I do the the IronX, clay, paint cleanse then sealant (TW Gloss Gaurd)
I have a 1/2 hr window from dropping the 4yr old to nursery to going to work.
If not raining I can do a session after putting kids to bed from 8-9pm.
Each session I may do one of the following.

1) I will wash the rims on the cars one day(with wheel sealant I wash with a trickling hose and MF only. 12 wheels in about 20 mins)

2) I'll wash a car, rinse with hose then dry using TW WaxItWet as a lube/drying aid, taking about 30min

3) Wash 1 car, dry then reseal with sealant. (using sealant in a spray bottle, I can do the wash dry and seal in just under an hour)

4) Wash one set of rims, dry with leaf blower and MF. Deep clean and seal using an all in one product (CG Wheel Gaurd). takes 60-90 mins......the nooks and crannies are a [email protected]

5) tyre dressing.....no time for a deep clean on tyres.....just slap it on.
Less durability but quicker to reapply more frequently. 3 cars in 30 min easy.

6) In winter I can wash at night using the halogen security lights but IDO NOT DRY AT NIGHT....TOO RISKY in case I've missed some grit! 30 min per car.

I just use the above routines slotted in the odd spare 30 to 60 mins slots throughout the week here and there. Neighbours find it crazy as it means I can be out several times a week looking after 3 cars but for us detailers it's my ME time and not really a chore!
Hope this gives you some ideas:thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

james_19742000 said:


> Thats the great thing about these long term paint sealents on the market these days, you can spend a day/weekend every few months giving the car the works, then in the inbetween time you just have to spend an hour or so giving it a hoover out, snowfoam, wash, QD wipe down, dress tyres, job done, mine takes about an hour or so to do, every week or fortnight and thats it, doesnt interfere with my family time or time with my wife, and besides when we first met her car was a mess, rubbish in teh foot wells, baked on brake dust etc etc but now as she has me to do it all, she moans when there is a bit of dust or dirt on either car!!!
> 
> Seriously though, just put the car into the routine of jobs that need to be done, cutting grass, doing the dishes, dishwasher, washing, hoovering etc we usually spend one day a week where we both do our jobs, kids will either come out and mess about out the front with me or my little one 7 year old girl will help Mum with doing the washing or something, make it a bit of fun for them, then the other day we have together with the kids we will pop out for the afternoon, or take them out to our local pier, or some fish and chips whatever really.
> 
> ...


think this is exactly what i'll be saying in the future, spot on :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Yea fair play James that was a nice post


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I wasn't fussed about having kids , was worried it would spoil my hobbies ect , then they came along and all that's really happend is I've changed (and I'm broke ) . I have to make time to do things I want plan it rather than just be able to do it , and when my nearly 4 year old boy tells me I love you dad and we muck about like friends , and my girl at 8 months old is sat ther going ddadadadadadadda when I get home to be honest the fact I've lost some hobbies on the way I couldn't give a **** .


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I'll be getting my first kid a microfibre baby grow and letting him/her
Crawl all over my car


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

Bigpimpinpete said:


> Yeah like most guys on here I put my family first nothing is better than time with them but I guess I was hoping for a few tips for like 20 mins here half hour there just while her soaps are on lol so I could gradually get the car fully corrected without the 2 days straight work?


Correct a panel or two at a time, after every wash - that's what I'm doing right now, so I don't take too much weekend time away from the kids.


----------



## georgey2011 (Oct 24, 2011)

Nearing 30, been single for nearly 3 years and after 2 bad relationships im staying single! I don't want a mortgage, marriage, wife and kids.. no no no.. im gonna be one of those creepy old guys who lives alone all his life and hoards stuff ! Love being my own man and not having to justify myself and my actions to a woman.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

georgey2011 said:


> Nearing 30, been single for nearly 3 years and after 2 bad relationships im staying single! I don't want a mortgage, marriage, wife and kids.. no no no.. im gonna be one of those creepy old guys who lives alone all his life and hoards stuff ! Love being my own man and not having to justify myself and my actions to a woman.


Not sure if your trying to get a rise 
Sounds like you've had some bad experiences but you shouldn't give up.
My BF and I don't justify our actions to each other, we don't keep each other everything is split 50/50 (mortgage, bills etc) But most important we don't lie, we're both honest people and we have a laugh. We like more different things and some the same.
Most importantly we don't want kids as we're both two big kids ourseves


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

my mrs is understanding and also lends a hand i tend to work in the evening s and weekends on the car


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

I've got no kids and a girlfriend that enjoys her own time to. During the summer the car gets washed at least once or twice a week. (I drive 360 miles a week)

But with the girlfriend getting broody i've got to think how i'm going to continue with my hobbies. To be honest detailing is the easiest for me!

I bring out the g220 once every 3-4 months and i've now converted to onr (after living in a flat for a year) and won't be going back. In a rush I can do my wash in 15-20 mins and when taking my time max 40 mins with tyre dressing etc.

I would imagine I could get away with 20-30 mins at some point even if it is stupidly early in the morning or late at night once a week.... Fingers crossed anyway!


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

what i love best about having a family lol kids aside because kids come first everytime !

its the fact that if i spend the weekend painting my wifes daft hall way, putting curtain poles up , gardening , digging up tree roots so she can plant flowers , cleaning out the shed , unblocking drains etc then this is fine lol no problem i will have a steady supply of tea and biscuits all day 

but the second i mention giving the car a good once over that's when the sighing starts 

Just the way the cookie crumbles i guess . i give the car a good wash prob once a fortnight and a detail prob once every other month


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Just wash the car mainly when I'm 'working' from home when it's full detail time, I just have to be cute with the timing, the misses likes hers Spa days and my lad spends a lot of time at football so I can fit it in on those days. 

It is a lot easier now he's older though (9) with a baby I can understand it must be a nightmare.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Herby said:


> Same here. I treat it like a hobby but instead of playing golf I'll spend a few more hours doing the car as the mrs appreciates a clean car too! Dont do it anywhere near a often as id like though. Missing the golf though!


+1 have spells of plenty of time then none


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

As priorities go , kids, wife and home come first , cleaning the car is nt that high on the list , and that s the way it should be . Once you get older (like me) you tend to have more time for detailing so you get the benefits later on in life............. then you get grandchildren, which is great , then washing the car has to take a back seat sometimes, , but then again , to my way of thinking , that s as it should be too. .


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Finding it quite difficult at the moment,tackling my current job which involves working til 8 and 9 pm and then my driving instructors job which lessons can be at any time and trying to juggle my studing for exams so at the moment its abit hectic.Lukily the weather is rubbish and once i got my exams out the way and the weather picks up im just going to pick a day and detail .


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Bigpimpinpete said:


> How do people with families find time to detail? I have a 6 month old and another on the way and I just can't spent the time I want to on my car.


It's called annual leave :thumb:


----------



## danycrook (Jan 12, 2013)

i have an 11 week old and i only manage to do my car at work ( as i dont do any work ) not cleaned it once outside the house


----------

